# Breaking Bad



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

With Season 5 around the corner, and having just finished Season 3, I wonder what my choices are for S4. Netflix doesn't seem to have released S4, and iTunes has it for over $30.00. Is it likely that it's available elsewhere for cheap or free? Or that 'Flix will release S4 before S5 airs?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

NF usually adds the previous season a week or 2 before the new season. You will love the last season.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

AMC will probably run the whole season 4 before 5 comes on maybe even all on one weekend.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, Gents. You just saved me $30 bucks! That is, if I can hold off that long....:nono:


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah season 4 was the best


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I own every season, bought them all from Amazon VOD in HD.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Available June 5th on Blu-Ray for $25
At Best Buy


----------



## lakesnow (May 12, 2012)

Usually Netflix streaming has AMC shows on the day they are released but Hell on Wheels is not available and I have not seen the streaming date for season 4 yet. I was hoping for the 5th.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I picked up the first three Seasons on BD @ Best Buy last month using the "Upgrade and Save" program and paid ~ $40. You have expanded and uncensored episodes in 1080p and DTS-HD Master audio with the "Breaking Bad" Blu-ray sets. I don't think any other approach gives you an equal value.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

My daughter had told me about this series some months ago, but I didn't give it much thought until recently.
I obtained seasons 1-4 Friday and began watching last night and couldn't stop. Finished Season 1 at 3:30 this morning. 

Great series!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> My daughter had told me about this series some months ago, but I didn't give it much thought until recently.
> I obtained seasons 1-4 Friday and began watching last night and couldn't stop. Finished Season 1 at 3:30 this morning.
> 
> Great series!


:lol: It's addictive and keeps you intrigued. There's a few points where it's slow, but they don't last. Season 4 was just ... WOW!


----------



## prozone1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Blu ray from netfix 6/5 season 4
or the whole series rerun 
http://www.amctv.com/schedule#series/Breaking-Bad


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Marlin Guy said:


> My daughter had told me about this series some months ago, but I didn't give it much thought until recently.
> I obtained seasons 1-4 Friday and began watching last night and couldn't stop. Finished Season 1 at 3:30 this morning.
> 
> Great series!


I know whereof you speak! (Late comer, too.)


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Saw the ad tonite, entire series being shown Sunday nights starting next weekend, just looked an it is actually showing at 3am EST monday. Looks like 2 eps per weekend.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Looks like 2 eps per weekend.


We watched 14 episodes this weekend. :grin:

We may have a problem.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Thanks, Gents. You just saved me $30 bucks! That is, if I can hold off that long....:nono:


Well, I couldn't hold off, esp. as the BRDs were just $25, so I am enjoying ep. 2 of Season four now.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Marlin Guy said:


> We watched 14 episodes this weekend. :grin:
> 
> We may have a problem.


Perfect!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Perfect!


:lol::lol:
Got past "the cousins" last night. Whew!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

S4..... 


Not sure spoiler is needed, as most saw this a long time ago, but did Jessie dispatch the academic, goofy sort of guy meth chef in order to make himself indispensable, or was there some other take? 

Was the Hispanic guy dispatched "to make an example", or because he didn't protect the now dead meth chef referred to above. 

(I suppose I can and will go into the Extras on the disk to see what they're saying...)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Marlin Guy said:


> :lol::lol:
> Got past "the cousins" last night. Whew!


Oh, crap! Just realized this means you're not into season 4 yet.... Don't read my other post!


----------



## ponchsox (Jun 2, 2012)

Best show on TV since the Sopranos. Vince Gilligan is a genious and Brian Cranston is one hell of an actor!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ponchsox said:


> Best show on TV since the Sopranos. Vince Gilligan is a genious and Brian Cranston is one hell of an actor!


It sure has got me. The way Cranston and his screen wife play scenes off each other is very convincing, very fine work. They've worked together long enough, so perhaps that's a factor in how real it appears to me.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

4 Seasons in one week.
I'm ready!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Marlin Guy said:


> 4 Seasons in one week.
> I'm ready!


And how do you intend to keep caught up with Season 5, which starts 7/15, when DISH is scheduled to drop AMC @ the end of this month?


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

bidger said:


> And how do you intend to keep caught up with Season 5, which starts 7/15, when DISH is scheduled to drop AMC @ the end of this month?


If someone wants a show bad enough they will get it from alternative mediums which are illegal and not feel the least bit of guilt over it...........


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, some are able to delay gratification as well. You don't have to watch the show the minute it's first aired, though that's important to some. 
There's the additional pleasure of BRDs, too, way better picture, and all the extras.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

bidger said:


> And how do you intend to keep caught up with Season 5, which starts 7/15, when DISH is scheduled to drop AMC @ the end of this month?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just finished the last three eps last night, Lillies are great!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Be Jesse Pinkman. Play the Interactive Graphic Novel.
http://www.amctv.com/shows/breaking-bad/cost-of-doing-business


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone know if DirecTV will ever add HD to the AMC VOD channel offerings? I did see that all episodes of last season's Breaking Bad are re-running in HD starting this weekend.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I hate aMC, just found out season 5 is the last season, it is 16 episodes and they will air 8 episodes this summer and the last 8 in the summer of 2013. AARRRGGG!!!!!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

And that's a big deal why exactly? It's not uncommon for a Series Final Season to be split into two parts. Are you really in that big a hurry for it to end? Not me.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

bidger said:


> Blah blah blah blah blah


Because AMC is touting themselves as all that and after Breaking Bad ends that is one less reason for me to watch them.

Also it is just a ploy that people have become all to accustomed to if the programer knows it is the season finale and they have 16 in the can air all 16. The Closer and Eureka are 2 that come to mind and the only reason they do it is because they lack original programming and they want to stretch it out as long as they can and they do it because people do not complain.


----------



## johnthomas (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi biys,

Breaking Bad is best tv show,Because this tv show all character is good performance...But my mother is not interested this tv show...I like this tv show..


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

johnthomas said:


> Hi biys,
> 
> Breaking Bad is best tv show,Because this tv show all character is good performance...But my mother is not interested this tv show...I like this tv show..


^^^^
Post of the year!


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

So, was anybody else surprised (shocked, even) to find out in "Fifty One" that the entire series has encompassed only one year? It makes sense in terms of Walt's baby. But I have a hard time compressing all he's gone through to only one year.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, a bit surprised to be notified of that. But the first ep packed so much into it, that almost nothing surprises me in this series.


----------

